# Which color should I get?



## jane123 (Aug 6, 2006)

hey everyone.. what color should i get in this top? or none if u dont like the top ! thanks! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 6, 2006)

It depends what you want to wear it with. I like them all.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 6, 2006)

most likely itll be jeans!


----------



## airkisses (Aug 6, 2006)

pink!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 6, 2006)

wow it so hard but i will go with the brown


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 6, 2006)

I love 1, 2 &amp; 7. Dang I like them all!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 6, 2006)

if ou have a tan get the white, otherwise i like the navy blue and brown,


----------



## lynnda (Aug 6, 2006)

i really like the brown. Cute top!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree w/ Marisol, except I personally wouldn't get yellow since it's not a color that agrees w/ my skintone.


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

I like brown and white


----------



## Midgard (Aug 6, 2006)

3 or 5!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

brown or pink!


----------



## Leony (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* It depends what you want to wear it with. I like them all. Ditto
So what colour you end up getting?


----------



## jane123 (Aug 7, 2006)

lol i got 3!! brown, white, and pink. might return some but i just couldnt decide


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 8, 2006)

Bright turquoise (#2) is one of my favorite colors ever, so if it was me that's what I would buy, I wouldn't even have to think about it!











Second choice would be either pink or yellow... the dark blue (#7) is also nice....

Can you tell that I almost never wear neutral-colored shirts? I love color


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

I am sure the three colors you chose suit you excellently!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 8, 2006)

i like all of them!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 8, 2006)

#1 and 5


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the turquoise! But I'm sure you picked the colors that were best for you!

ENJOY your fab purchases.


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I like them all, they would really look good with white skinny jeans



Or white city shorts.*


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 8, 2006)

I like #5 - the pinkish one. Pink's my favorite color though, so it's no wonder.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the 1st one - yummy chocolate.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

Gee whiz, I like them all. If I were buying it, I would choose either the dark blue or the light blue.


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 13, 2006)

1, 4, 5


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the brown myself. You made excellent choices!


----------



## ivette (Aug 17, 2006)

i like 4 and 7


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 17, 2006)

pink and brown!


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

if you are tanned and are going to wear blue jeans take the yellow one!it is brightening!


----------



## macky (Aug 22, 2006)

seriously i like them all


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

Brown, white, dark blue, yellow.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 24, 2006)

I like #s 1,2,5. Doesn't really narrow it down though, huh!??


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love all of them!!


----------



## Saints (Aug 28, 2006)

I love #2, it's my favorite color


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 30, 2006)

brown and white

that darker electric blue is my pick of all of them.


----------



## anneh89 (Sep 2, 2006)

oo..that's a lovely top, i like the brown and the blue one the best ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 3, 2006)

2 5 and 6 are my fave skyblue, pink, yellow and the last one blue is cute too


----------



## schango (Sep 3, 2006)

Pink!


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

I would get the brown or the melon.


----------



## blondesLUV2shop (Nov 11, 2006)

everything but the yellow but it totally depends on your skin tone and what colors look best on you.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 12, 2006)

Five.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

kinda late but i like the red one.


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 14, 2006)

i like the brown and white one


----------



## snya (Nov 14, 2006)

white, brown


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I like 1 and 2.


----------



## toriavic (Nov 25, 2006)

i like the white


----------



## senglarz (Nov 25, 2006)

What a great top! Take a look in your closet and find a pair of pants or skirt that would look great with that style of top-then choose a color that will make the outfit "pop" on you.


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

i like the first blue and the white


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 25, 2006)

either 1 or 5!


----------



## chibiusa (Nov 28, 2006)

brown &amp; white


----------

